# Not Active?



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Are Cockatiels supposed to be Active birds? All Rocko and Loki do is take naps chirp and sing and sometimes Loki will play with her toys and Rocko is only completely active when hes around me why is that hes not that much interested in toys im sure you all know that is it normal for them to not be so active.Also if I tell Rocko to step up and I take him out of the cage sometimes I pet his head and he jumps off my finger and goes back in the cage on his perch.Loki likes to relax on top of the cage.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cockatiels are pretty easy going birds, but any bird can become a perch potato. Some don't really have an interest in toys or perhaps you haven't found one that they like. Mine don't really play with toys much, but they love balsa wood squares, and a few other soft wood toys, so maybe your birds haven't found anything that really peaked their interest


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Cockatiels are pretty easy going birds, but any bird can become a perch potato. Some don't really have an interest in toys or perhaps you haven't found one that they like. Mine don't really play with toys much, but they love balsa wood squares, and a few other soft wood toys, so maybe your birds haven't found anything that really peaked their interest


I wish summer lasted forever better I wish I was finished school im back in 4 weeks at least Rocko will have Loki I have another 3 years left in school im doing my junior cert this year.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You're almost done. I just graduated this year. Once you're done, you'll have lots of time to work with the birds


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> You're almost done. I just graduated this year. Once you're done, you'll have lots of time to work with the birds


I dont know what I want to be when im older.I would love to own a petstore well actually a bird store I would even take in birds and rehome them.Can you actually just get your own store.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, you need a business degree to start, money and good operation and management skills, but there are 2 good bird stores in my area, so they aren't that uncommon


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

You could also become an avian vet! You just never know!

I imagine your birds get a lot of mental stimulation because you take them out and go to different places with them. Maybe sometimes they are tired and just have days where they want to just chill out and snooze. Like humans. ha!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Before you know it you'll be out of school and doing your own thing, one way or the other! Enjoy the rest of your holidays, 4 weeks is still lots of time! 

Sounds quite normal with your birds -- my personal experience is much the same with Maxi, she'll be active as in saying "oi I want to come out!" then if it's not possible, she seems to go oh okay, i'll just have a nap then .. I just think they are happy with some down time, so long as they are active enough other times (which of course, your birds are as they have plenty of adventures/fuss by the sound of it  )


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Birds also have different personalities, so a quiet bird is OK too. My boy is super active and sometimes drives me crazy, but I got used to his whirlpool-like personality by now. He is so curious that he even goes on tiptoe sometimes and stretches himself so much he looks like a gummy snake!
Apart from personality, I have noticed the weather also plays a factor. My bird is much quieter when it's gloomy and cloudy. The sun really triggers him.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I forgot all about that thanks guys Im gonna have to stop taking them around so much and let them relax also how do they get tired perched all day not moving lol.


----------

